# personal protection plus ob in ontario or new york state



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

ontario areas ottawa toronto inbetween ? 

upstate new york areas thinking of syracuse, watertown, masena etc..


any good trainers that work dogs in prey also??? will let their students go lesson by lesson? Let me know


even if you know an indivudal trust worthy person like an ex cop or something a good person that wants to make some extra money on the side by teaching lesson by lesson let me know!!! Most important is the person respects dogs.

my dog has the right temperment for this type of work before i bought her she was being sold for personal or family protection by eurosport in slovakia she has been worked this way most of her life very very stable dog and enjoys it, if done properly it is what she loves most.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Will send you a message later about this...lots to say!


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

yes please msg me


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I would contact Carmen as she knows almost everyone in this area.


----------



## big twinn (May 2, 2011)

I know i am new to the forum, but here is my response to another guys thread on here...figured i'd copy and paste it rather then retyping as it covers your inquire perfectly! You'd regret not getting in touch with this guys. He is a close friend after having sent two dogs and has a VERY reputable resume in the world of protection dog training. I'd never send any of my dogs anywhere else. I've seen countless "protection trained dogs" in direct comparison to his. We are talking 18k+ dogs, and NONE of them even compared to what he produces!


K9 Good Manners

I would HIGHLY recommend John Smithhart from k9 Good Manners. I've sent 2 of my dogs to him and im in the process of getting a euro import from him, which will also be fully protection trained by him. He is one of the very best in the industry and trains dogs both nation wide and internationally. he is located in SC for you, but takes full responsibility for both picking up the dog and dropping off the dog (he has trained many dogs from the NY area and arranges all transportation, with a WIDE range of different programs, from obedience to the most hard core training. He works with all breeds, but definitely favors the GSD. Couldn't recommend him enough, no matter what your needs! Shoot him an email or give him a call, you wont be disappointed! Since getting my dogs trained by him we have become really great friends and all his work is lifetime guaranteed.
Tell him Leighton sent you if you call, he will take AMAZING care for you!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Not the OP here, but I think he's looking for something that he can be a participant in with his dog vs sending the dog out for training


----------



## big twinn (May 2, 2011)

Ah, in that case, i can see where my post wasn't very helpful. A lot of people with personal protection interests seem to direct there attention to the Shultzhund arena...which is great! But as far as PP really goes, it is more choreographed in my honest opinion, as it does little for actual protection scenarios in which the dog has to actually defend itself while fighting back.
Hope you find what your looking for OP....which ever route you go, im sure its going to be a BLAST!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

tell us a bit about yourself -- just exactly do you want the dog trained for , are you intending sport? 
sounds like eurosport already trained her .
Carmen


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

hello yes shes done a lot of protection training before i got her and can even do many things on command i was just looking for a good decent trainer to futher train her and improve my handling skills, for personal protection, she can turn on someone on command, (i never use it though) shes had a great foundation doing bite work before i got her also.


but i will never ever ever leave my dog with anyone anywhere anytime it was just for me to learn to handle her better during protection and her to have fun improve her skills and to enjoy it before i got her eurosport told me she loved her protection work, but no matter what i am not going to leave her to get trained more anywhere not even for an hour, in the meantime tho i have many dvds we train 1-2 hours each day in ob and follow michael ellis the power of playing tug and his method by using markers. Been working hard on improving our bond and rlationship.


----------

